# How to compare photos side by side in Lightroom CC



## lisa.tortella

How to compare photos side by side in Lightroom CC


----------



## clee01l

I believe this is a feature found in Lightroom Classic and not in Lightroom (cloudy)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvon

Hi, that was going to be my question as well this morning, how weird.  I need to submit 10 photos to a course that I’m doing and need to submit them in a particular order for aesthetic reasons.  Would it work if I give them each a title such as ’Image_01’ - ‘Image_10’ before I export them - would they then stay in that order when I export them, before putting them in a zip folder? Thank you


----------



## clee01l

Yvon said:


> Hi, that was going to be my question as well this morning, how weird.  I need to submit 10 photos to a course that I’m doing and need to submit them in a particular order for aesthetic reasons.  Would it work if I give them each a title such as ’Image_01’ - ‘Image_10’ before I export them - would they then stay in that order when I export them, before putting them in a zip folder? Thank you


A Different topic but I can answer that here.   Files have no inherent order.  Image files are no different from any other type of data file in this regard.   It is the user viewing the images that determines the sort order.  Your filesystem that calls the app that will display the file determines the order the files are displayed.  Or  the app itself can use various characteristics sort the file to be shown. 
The most common characteristic used for sorting files is the file name.  Another is the date the image was shot.   The default sort order for the file system is the file name.  The person receiving the files needs to know how you want them sorted for viewing.   You can assume a default on file name and rename the files as you export them.   This way the files can be named in the same sequence they are exported.  Instructions for exporting and renaming are slightly different fro, Lightroom Classic and Lightroom (cloudy)  So you will need to provide that information if you want instructions for importing.


----------



## Yvon

That‘s great Cletus, I understand exactly what you are explaining and you have done that exceedingly well  
many thanks , Yvon


----------

